# Not heard of one of these.... anyone with any info?



## fesuvious (Jun 9, 2008)

The search for an American RV goes on.....

Has anyone heard of the 'oskosh challenger'. The one Im looking at is a 1992.

Having never heard of it, and not having actually seen it in the flesh yet (just photo's) Im wondering if its a quality make? And, of course would spares be a nightmare (specifically windscreens)?

Anyone have any info?

Thank You
matt


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i think its a challenger on a oshkosh chassis 
chapter


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

First thing I would double check is the weight, is it really 17ton, thats one heavy beast if it is!

stew


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi the Oshkosh chassis is always highly spoken of on the yank forums, no idea about the converter challenger.

Olley


----------



## fesuvious (Jun 9, 2008)

8O http://www.oshkoshdefense.com/ 8O

Maybe it really is 18ton !!!!!!!

Good Grief, If its built on one of these chassis then it sure should be reliable......


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Matt

What age of vehicle are you looking for?

There's a V Reg one (I think) not far from us, and it's been up for sale for a long time so a bit of haggling would probably get a very good deal.

PM me if it sounds interesting and I'll get the phone number for you.

I know nothing about them, not even the make of this one, but it's no trouble to find out if it might be what you want.

Cheers


----------



## fesuvious (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi, thanks

TBH Im really just looking for the right RV for the girlfriend and myself, plus being able to take my God-Daughter and her parents ( v.young family) away in every now and again.

Fancy something capable of wild camping for a week at a time no problem. And almost certainly diesel.

Age wise,,,,,, well, Iv looked at a Georgie Boy of 2001 vintage up at £26k

A FleetWood up at £20k

And now this one which is circa £14k.

I just want a good motorhome. Condition and the way its been looked after is way more important to me than age and even mileage.

Its our first motorhome. Id draw the limit at 1992, but see no reason also to exceed @£22k either.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_And almost certainly diesel._ we have a diesel RV but will aim for petrol with lpg already fitted next time. You don't want to go to the expense of fitting it but petrol is cheaper, lpg is much cheaper and readily available unless you are heading for Europe.

Petrol engines are much quieter

stew


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Almost certainly a Damon Challenger, is it front or rear engine?(oshkosh made pushers and pullers) If it has a cummins in the back you should be ok, if it has a chevy V8 in the rear leave well alone(chevy V8's ok as a front engine), they are very prone to engine problems. Make sure you have windscreen cover on your insurance as RV screens can be as much as £1600.00 per side but are normally available from the usa. If you go to look at the RV make 100% sure that everything works as it should, don't take the owners word for it that things work get the owner to demonstrate everything, especially the fridge(which will take 3to 4 hrs to get to freezing from first start up). check the vin plate for the gvwr (gross vehicle weight rating) which is probably going to be between 16500lbs(7.5ton) and 18000lbs it is extremely unlikely to be heavier than this. Have a good look down the sides of the rv for any signs of delamination. If in doubt there are loads for sale at the moment and it is a buyers market. Dunc.


----------



## fesuvious (Jun 9, 2008)

ahh, so possibly a Damon Challenger body on Oshkosh chassis?

Owner has emailed to confirm 18ton, BUT Im guessing its probably 18000lb.

So how will the 5.9 cope with that sort of weight?

Understand the point about Petrol being cheaper but Im working on the theory that is Removal Vans and Arctics are always diesel then there has to be a reason for it... Not withstanding the Petrols being quieter but Im not too fussed about that tbh.

So, as of yet there are no main issues associated with this make/type of vehicle?


----------



## fesuvious (Jun 9, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Matt
> 
> There's a V Reg one (I think) not far from us, and it's been up for sale for a long time so a bit of haggling would probably get a very good deal.
> 
> Cheers


is it this one... ? http://www.sell-my-motorhome.co.uk/viewad.asp?id=50001884676100580 ?


----------

